# Forza 4



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Detailing world timed runs on forza 4
Rules are as follows Any car no more or less than a S600!!

Kick off will be at 8.30 everynight 
they will point to point runs and only one person will run at one given time there will be 4 stages aweek.

Sign up below.

Gamertags:

1.Grollyzson


----------

